

HN Search down again?  All I've got is the spinning wheel ... - ColinWright


======
ColinWright
Four days ago HN Search seemed not to be working:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2864487>

Seems to be down for me again - is it down for you too?

We never did get an answer.

~~~
Dn_Ab
Was just trying it, appeared down to me too.

------
ColinWright
It's back now.

